# Dreadnought coming to Space Marine.



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Relic is continuing their supply of amazing DLC for Space Marine with "Dreadnought Assault", which lets you pound yer foes into nothingness.



> AGOURA HILLS, Calif. Jan 18, 2012 – THQ Inc. today announced the second downloadable content pack for Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine is scheduled to release for the Xbox 360 video game and entertainment system from Microsoft, Playstation®3 computer entertainment system, and Windows PC on 24th January (US) / 25th January (EU).
> 
> The premium add-on pack called The Dreadnought, adds a new multiplayer mode called Dreadnought Assault where both teams battle to capture a central location on the map and the winners spawn a player controlled Dreadnought. The Dreadnought is armed with an Assault Cannon / Auto Cannon, a Meltagun and a Power Fist / Power Claw and must capture points across the map to score points for their team. Once the Dreadnought is destroyed a new spawn point will appear.
> 
> ...
































http://www.spacemarine.com/blog-post/dreadnoughts-coming-warhammer-40000-space-marine


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

This really cool in all, but once again those of us who hate multiplayer are left in the dust...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Chaos Unleashed had some awesome Exterminatus content if you dislike the Multiplayer mode. :wink: 

And my god that map is hard. :shok:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Chaos Unleashed had some awesome Exterminatus content if you dislike the Multiplayer mode. :wink:
> 
> And my god that map is hard. :shok:


Well I have loved what THQ has done with the franchise of 40k and well they really have finally brought it into the awesomness that it should have been when making games based on it, but like I said this is a reocurring theme, cater to to one group and ignore the others completely. Online gaming yeah it can be fun , but for the most part in games such as MW3 and SM, it becomes nothing more than a grind fest mixed with some foul language and tea bagging.

DOW series was fucking ace, SM was a really fun game with a godd story in it, but with the inclusion of the multiplayer side (mind you is kinda fun) it just limited the great potential that SM could trully have been.

Anyway, I think its time they gave the blue boys and the fake 1k sons a break, they should start looking at factions like the assasins. I always thought an assasins creed or arkham style gave themed around the 4 assasin varients would make a really awesome game...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude, fuck Assassins. I want Inquisitors, Titans, Aircraft and Battlefleet Gothic.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pretty bored with this game to be honest, just wanna get my weapon challenges done really. Doubt any amount of DLC will change that.


----------



## braakss (Jan 18, 2012)

It looks to be fun. Looking forward to thunderhammering that big metal beast.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Add terminators and my life is complete. Mp would be 10x better with, oh i dont know, freaking dedicated servers?!?!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Chaplains bro, Chaplains, and then my life will be complete.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

CO-OP campaign bro


----------



## SOulDOubt (Jul 13, 2011)

Im stoked, looks like a fun game mode. I loved the game as a whole, had fun with the single player game and am still playing the multiplayer. I am concerned however with the amount of players in the lists for multiplayer. I downloaded the Chaos unleashed and am having fun with it when I can find a game. Alot of the time When I choose Chaos unleashed it searches and searches till I have to back out because no games or very few games are up. I love all the new content but there dosent seem to be that many players.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

They should smash together all the games modes into two play lists, "Classic", which would include the normal maps and game modes, and "DLC" which would include all the new maps and paid game modes. 

Of course you would loose the ability to choose game mode, but it would shorten the search times considerably.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

SOulDOubt said:


> Im stoked, looks like a fun game mode. I loved the game as a whole, had fun with the single player game and am still playing the multiplayer. I am concerned however with the amount of players in the lists for multiplayer. I downloaded the Chaos unleashed and am having fun with it when I can find a game. Alot of the time When I choose Chaos unleashed it searches and searches till I have to back out because no games or very few games are up. I love all the new content but there dosent seem to be that many players.


I never had that problem realy : /
also i think that if they made some of the new content free it would help alot with the amount of players.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> also i think that if they made some of the new content free it would help alot with the amount of players.


Already? :wink: 

This time of the day the search times are not even there. I click search and I am in a game, but had I clicked search ten hours ago I might, or might not, have been forced to wait a moment.


----------



## LoboDemon (Oct 25, 2011)

Quite looking forward to this. ^__^ The game has been sat in it's case for a while, but this is definitely incentive enough for me to dust it off again.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Not feeling the love for it even with the dreds, To busy with battlefield 3 and ALL its vehicles.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll probably get it eventually, had a go on the chaos DLC pack exterminatus and was quite fun. Only problem with this game is all the lag, needs some better servers to be honest.

Until then I'll be on my quest for Gears 3 Seriously 3.0


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I have not encountered any lag for a very long time, but I cannot claim to have tried the Xbox version after I got the PC one. :wink:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Doelago said:


> I have not encountered any lag for a very long time, but I cannot claim to have tried the Xbox version after I got the PC one. :wink:


The last game I played on xbox, every 2 seconds (waiting for host), get about 3 foot of movement in, then (waiting for host) again. 

If it wasn't for the lag I would play it a lot more I think. :/


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

What the hell? :shok: 

Well, the only game I play on the Xbox nowahdays is Halo: Reach and Anniversary.


----------



## dndnerdboy (Jan 2, 2012)

Haskanael said:


> CO-OP campaign bro


THIS^^^


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I play on Xbox, and have often suffered from lag, but then I haven't played since Anniversary came out...:laugh:

Dreadnoughts will be a good reason to get back into it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Picked it up last evening, and spent a few hours getting killed by it, and a few minutes I was the one doing all the glorious slaughter. 

It is simply said fucking amazing.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

People are still playing Space Marine?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes. And a fuckload of them. Its basically click "Search" and you will instantly find a game. :wink:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Instantly find a game, then wish you hadn't as you're still playing Space Marine.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> Instantly find a game, then wish you hadn't as you're still playing Space Marine.


Unless of course you like playing Space Marine, as a lot of people do, otherwise why would you be searching for a game of it? Muppet.


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

Remember, it's all fun and games till someone drops the dready with a lascannon to the back armor. I honestly want to see terminators in either campaign or multiplayer or even vehicles! Dreadnaughts are a good idea though, no more camping in a corner and more taking ground.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

If Termi's then why not some DLC on a Space Hulk Exterminatus missions. 
A Cleanse mission to clear out a hulk infested with orks/chaos......or perhaps eventually Genestealers. Would anyone else like that?

Space Marine is an awesome game. Still playing it even after day one (Xbox), just not as much as I'd like too. Damn responsibilities.


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

DavC8855 said:


> If Termi's then why not some DLC on a Space Hulk Exterminatus missions.
> A Cleanse mission to clear out a hulk infested with orks/chaos......or perhaps eventually Genestealers. Would anyone else like that?


This, sir, made my day.:laugh:
I would pay money for that, a lot of money for Terminator missions.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

As would I. Just not more than 1600pts on Xbox Live. I wanna save my $$$ for the plastic crack.


----------

